# News from raceglaze



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News ....



RaceGlazer said:


> *Welcome to our first newsletter of 2021 - Summer!*
> 
> Throughout the lockdown we have been flat out securing supplies and shipping customer orders. Thank you for your continued support and forbearance with unavoidable delays.
> 
> ...


----------

